
Show HN: Intuition – A daily GitHub digest and productivity tools for dev teams - bbrunner
https://intuition.app/
======
bbrunner
Hey HN, I've been building Intuition as a side project for a few months now to
scratch my own itch. I believe that there are a ton of valuable insights
sitting in the meta data in Git repositories and developer-focused tools
(JIRA, Trello, Slack, etc.). This data largely goes untapped. This is my
attempt at unlocking some of that value.

I focused on a couple of specific use cases:

* daily standup reports to replace or augment your existing standup * historical activity reports for sprint retrospectives * code change notifications so you can know when to provide just-in-time feedback

It isn't anything too sophisticated just yet, but I've already gotten a decent
amount of value out of the tool in working with my own team.

Thanks for checking it out! Please let me know if you have any questions or
feedback. It would also be awesome to hear what sort of reporting you would
want to see next.

------
chebyshev3
this is cool. I would want the retro to be recommitted back to a different git
repo as a merge request, though. I don't like more emails.

May as I ask how you're dealing with authentication/authorization? I always
hit a wall monetizing side projects when I need to provide auth. I feel like I
shouldn't have to roll my own auth system, but inevitably I do.

~~~
bbrunner
I'm not sure what your environment of choice is, but I use Python with Django
which has great built-in email/password auth and a really nice user admin
tool[0] if that's all your looking for.

For third-party authentication/authorization, I use the python-social-auth
django integration[1]. It has a massive number of third-party systems that it
can connect to and it's really simple to get it set up. I would guess your
language of choice has similar tools. I know passport[2] for nodejs is a solid
choice.

[0]
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.1/topics/auth/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.1/topics/auth/)
[1] [https://github.com/python-social-auth/social-app-
django](https://github.com/python-social-auth/social-app-django) [2]
[http://www.passportjs.org/](http://www.passportjs.org/)

------
madamelic
I'm not sure if this is actually happening but nice touch of putting the
current date in your example.

~~~
bbrunner
Thanks for noticing! The templates on the page are adapted from the actual
tools in the app. They use sample data that has dates that are updated
whenever the page is rendered. It's all cached on the backend so it doesn't
end up costing too much extra in load time.

------
zaman8040
NICE APPS

